# 마지막으로 놀은 사람



## Ahrywa

마지막으로 놀은 사람을 영어로 뭐라고하나요 

Whos the last person played라고하나요?

마지막으로 먹은사람 
마지막으로 이책 갔다놓은사람 

이런거요


----------



## pcy0308

There are many ways to express what you have mentioned above. For example:
"Whoever ate the last slice of pizza..."
"Whoever finished the last piece of pie..."
"The person who finished last..."
"The person who ate it last..."
"The person who borrowed this book most recently..."
"The person who put this book over here..."

If you'd like to phrase what you are saying in question,
"Who was the last person to finish it?"
"Who was the last one to eat this?"
"Who was the last one to put this book over here?"
"Who was the last person to clean the room?"
"Who is the last person to have served in the company?"


----------



## cherine

Whoever is not exactly accurate, but you can check in the English Only forum.

I believe the best translation is "The last person who", like:
The last person who ate, the last person who borrowed this book, the last person who played

And also "the last peron to". Which has the same meaning as the above, except that "the last person who" is to be followed by a verb, while "the last person to" is followed by the infinitive: the last person to eat/borrow/play...etc.


----------



## CharlesLee

놀은 사람이라는 것을 영어로 해석할 때 밖에서 나가 놀거나 함께 시간을 보내는 한국어를 번역하려면 play동사를 쓰지 않고

hang out with를 쓰셔야 합니다. 'The last one who hung out with me.' 가 적절해 보입니다. 악기 연주를 하셨거나 운동을

하면서 놀은 경우에는 play 동사를 쓰시는 게 좋구요.


----------

